# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  آقا کودوم فصل ها از کودوم درسا رو ول کنیم؟؟؟

## G3N3R4L

آقا کودوم فصل ها از کودوم درسا رو ول کنیم؟؟؟
به نظرتون آمار و ول کنم؟
یا از گسسته کودوم فصلا رو ول کنکم؟؟؟
 :Yahoo (77): 
بعد؟
کدوم درسا

----------


## amiredge

ده دوازده ساعت وقت  بزار واسه آمار مثل هلو دو تا تستشو بزن.حیفه بزاریش کنار.

----------


## arash-s

ول کنی؟! نه ول نکن General خان! :yahoo (4): بورو از این کتاب کوچیکا حداقل بگیر برای اون درسا ، از هیچی بهتره. همین کتاب جیبی هایی که مهروماه داره (لقمه) یا اون قلم چی و گاج هم دارن از اونا بگیر:

کتاب های لقمه (جیبی) انتشارات مهروماه
کتاب جیبی - لوح و قلم - لوح و قلم

----------


## helix

از الان میگی کدوم درسا رو ول کنم؟ ایول بهت :Yahoo (23): این تفکر برای بعد عیده
بعدشم امار 2تا سوال اسون داره میزنی حدود600نفر جابه جا میکنه :Yahoo (110): 
امارو نمیخوای بخونی؟ طی سال با برنامه ازمونت بخون...
هیچ درسی سخت نیست:yahoo (3)::yahoo (4):
اون درسایی رو که روش ضعیفی یازیادکارکن یا بعده عید بی خیالش شو...
مثلا حرکت دوبعدیه فکر کنم(فصل 1 پیش)جز سوالات سخت و وقت گیر محسوب میشه اما وقتی بفهمیش راحت میتونی حلش کنی
شیمی خواستی حذف کنی اونم تازه اگه قصدت بود شیمیه ترم دوم پیشو حذف کن..اما بخونش شاید تونستی حلش کنی
به هرحال نزار این فکر شکستت بده..چون وقت داری خودتو قوی کنی من ازین فکرا داشتم که خودمو یه سال عقب انداختم:yahoo (3):

----------


## bachesampadi

با سلام 
این که میگی کدوم درسارو ول کنم شاید به عقیده بعضیا کار خیلی نامعقول و غیر منطقی ای باشه ولی به نظر من حتی خیلی هم تو بعضی موارد کار درستیه مثلا :
توی کنکور اگه خیلی توی زبان فارسی قوی نیستی باید مباحثی رو که شمارشی هستن رو ول کنی و ازشون رد شی مثل مبحت تکواژ و وابسته های وابسته و هر چیز سختی که گزینه هاش عددای بزرگی باشن چون هم ریسکش زیاده و هم وقت گیره
تو اون یکی درسا زیاد مطمئن نیستم چنین سوالایی بدن که به راحتی بشه ازش صرف نظر کرد و ولش کرد ولی شاید ول کردن مبحث نظریه اعداد گسسته هم کار بدی نباشه.
امید وارم موفق باشی ولی تا میتونی این فکر ول کردنو از سرت خارج کن البته به جز زبان فارسی.

----------


## farshidr90

اینکه می گی کدوم فصل ها رو ول کنم فکر خوبی نیست.
اما تو فیزیک مباحث نور و ترمودینامیک و حرکت شناسی و دینامیک و مدار و موج ها کم کمش 20 تا 25 تا سوال می آد.

----------


## ali880

> آقا کودوم فصل ها از کودوم درسا رو ول کنیم؟؟؟
> به نظرتون آمار و ول کنم؟
> یا از گسسته کودوم فصلا رو ول کنکم؟؟؟
> 
> بعد؟
> کدوم درسا


معمولا توی رشته ریاضی از تحلیلی وگسسته خیلی میترسند ولی من کتاب گاج سفید را برای هر دو مناسب میدونم مخصوصا برای گسسته بیشتر دوستان اطرافم این درس را با خریدن کتاب گسسته خیلی سبز به خاطر وقت گیر بودنش ول کردن ولی این اشتباه را نکن من خودم وقت زیاذی روی گسسته نمیگذاشتم 2ساعت در هفته میخوندم توی بحث حرکت شناسی هم حرکت پرتابی خیلی دشواره ولی توصیه من اینه که درسی ول نکنی من خودم ترسناک ترین درس ها خوندم و به نظرم موفق شدم

----------


## G3N3R4L

حالا از آمار کدوم فصلا رو بخونم؟
آخه از گسسته میگن نظریه اعداد سخته واسه همین میگم اگه نمیشه سوالاتشو زد وقتمو رو دیفر معطوف کنم 
آا در ضمن من از شیمی خیلی خوشم میاد باهاش حال میکنم معلممونم میگه زرنگم ولی تا حالا نشده بالا 10درصد تو گزینه دو بزنم هر کاری میکنم تو یه جایی از سوال اشتباه میکنم اینو چی کا کنم

ابته اینگونه که نگاه میکنید امتحان ساعت 8 شرو شده بود من 10.30 شروع کردم اول اختصاصی زدم تا عمومیام 100درصد شه
این فقط نمونه ای از شیمی است

----------


## comet97

اخه امارم چیزیه که بذاریش کنار؟دو تا سوال راحت.حیفه خببببببببببب.همه فصلاشو بخون برا امار. یکم بیشتر رو سوالای شیمی دقت کن.منم بعضی وقتا سوالو میخونم جوگیر میشم میبینم بلدم ولی بعد میفهمم عه یه نکته کوچیک داشته.تو محاسبات هم حواست باید خیلی جمع باشه

----------


## Mehran93071

> حالا از آمار کدوم فصلا رو بخونم؟
> آخه از گسسته میگن نظریه اعداد سخته واسه همین میگم اگه نمیشه سوالاتشو زد وقتمو رو دیفر معطوف کنم 
> آا در ضمن من از شیمی خیلی خوشم میاد باهاش حال میکنم معلممونم میگه زرنگم ولی تا حالا نشده بالا 10درصد تو گزینه دو بزنم هر کاری میکنم تو یه جایی از سوال اشتباه میکنم اینو چی کا کنم
> 
> ابته اینگونه که نگاه میکنید امتحان ساعت 8 شرو شده بود من 10.30 شروع کردم اول اختصاصی زدم تا عمومیام 100درصد شه
> این فقط نمونه ای از شیمی است


:yahoo (4): حالا بگذار بخونی بعد از این حرفا بیا بزن

----------


## strider

> آقا کودوم فصل ها از کودوم درسا رو ول کنیم؟؟؟
> به نظرتون آمار و ول کنم؟
> یا از گسسته کودوم فصلا رو ول کنکم؟؟؟
> 
> بعد؟
> کدوم درسا


هیچ درسی  :Yahoo (77):  الان که وقت این حرف ها نیست.  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Afsane-IN

اگه رتبه خوب میخوای ک اصن حرف این ک چه درسیو ول کنی رو نزن
اگه رتبه معمولی میخوای میتونی هندسه پایه رو ول کنی

----------


## G3N3R4L

هندسه پایه ؟
اصا حرفشم نزن 
نصفش کردم

----------


## bbehzad

کلا هندسه پایه رو حذف میکنم چون ریسک وقت بزارم اخرم نزنم

----------


## NaKayama

*اگه تجربی بودی پیشنهادم این بود تو ریاضی مقاطع مخروطیو هندسرو بیخیال شی...فقط 1سوال مساحت و حجم اشکال فضایی رو تو هندسه بخونی و بزنی...*

----------


## HaMeD.DeljoO

زمین شناسی  :Yahoo (1):  ولی من اونم میزنم

----------


## MeH RaN

هیچی را حذف نکن
آمار که راحته و گسسته هم همین طور فقط مبحث گراف گسسته سخته که اونم بسگی به خودت داره




> کلا هندسه پایه رو حذف میکنم چون ریسک وقت بزارم اخرم نزنم


شما لااقل مبحث تبدیلات هندسه دو را بخون که مبحث راحتیه

----------


## G3N3R4L

آقا کی از این جدولا که که میزنه از کودوم مبحثا چن تا سوال تو کودوم سالا اومده داره؟؟؟ اگه سراغ دارین آپ کنید تامام نظاره کنیم
در ضم نگفتین از آمار کودوئم فصلا رو بخونم به صرفه تره؟؟؟

----------


## saeid sharifzade

من چون میخواستم رشته آی تی برم کلا تحلیلی رو حذف کردم نظریه اعداد گسسته رو هم در حد بلد بودن خوندم و تستاشو نزدم دیفرانسیلم خوندم ولی تستاشو کار نکردم ولی مابقی گسسته رو خیلی عالی کار کردم و تو کنکور 9 تا تستشو درست زدم ( تو آی تی و نرم افزار زیاد با ریاضیات گسسته کار داریم ) 
در حالت کلی پیشنهاد می کنم اگه از اول از تحلیلی خوشتون نیومد کلا کنارش بذارید کلی وقتتونو میگیره آخرشم تستاشو انقد سخت میدن اغلب نمیتونن بزنن اما فیزیکو هیچیشو حذف نکنید شیمی هم اگه خواسید حذف کنید فقط استوکیومتری اونم بلد باشیدش ولی تستشو هم نزدید مهم نیس چون تو کنکور هر سال واکنشای جدید میدن که فرمول اون واکنش رو هیشکی بلد نیس .

----------


## ميلاد دلشاد

اگه درس خوندنت مثل من كنده  ميتوني هندسه پايه رو حذف كني ول اگه اينطور نيستي به نظر من يه وقت هايي رو تنظيم كن كه سرت خلوت تره و اين مفاهيم رو مرور كن و جا ننداز

----------


## MeH RaN

> آقا کی از این جدولا که که میزنه از کودوم مبحثا چن تا سوال تو کودوم سالا اومده داره؟؟؟ اگه سراغ دارین آپ کنید تامام نظاره کنیم
> در ضم نگفتین از آمار کودوئم فصلا رو بخونم به صرفه تره؟؟؟


اینم بودجه بندس سوالات ریاضی»
مباحث پر اهميت درس رياضيات كنكور رياضي(بودجه بندي 6 سال اخير)
آمار مگه چند صفحه هست!کلا قشنگ بخونی 4 ساعت وقتتو میگیره

----------


## G3N3R4L

جز ریاضیات  بودجه درس دیگه ای رو ندارید؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## MeH RaN

> جز ریاضیات  بودجه درس دیگه ای رو ندارید؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


تو سایت جستجو کنید هست اینم مال فیزیک»
بودجه بندی مباحث مختلف کنکور فیزیک رشته ریاضی و تجربی 87 تا 93
اینم دین و زندگی»
بودجه بندی دين و زندگي در كنكور
اینم کلا همه درس ها»
بودجه بندی کنکور 92 همه رشته ها - کنکور

----------


## depp

سلام به نظر من اگه تو این فصلا یکمی هم دیدی که مشکل داری ولشون کن:

دیفرانسیل: مثلثات و انتگرال( انتگرال راحته البته) رو نخون

گسسته: فقط احتمال و گراف را بخوان ! و مجموعه ها

تحلیلی: همشو بخون

آمار: همش رو بخون ولی ممکنه سوال اعصاب خورد کن بدن که باید بزنی در هر صورت

هندسه پایه: همش به جز یک سری سوالات خاص از حجم و اینا ( همونا که تو یه حجم یه حجم دیگه میزارن)

فیزیک: الکتریسیته جاری رو نخون فقط

شیمی: مسائل رو ول کن به جز اینا: قانون هس، مسائل اسید، سرعت واکنش و تعادل البته برای مسائل اسید باید یکمی پایه حل مسئله از سومت خوب باشه

تو زبان فارسی هم تکواز رو ول کن !

اینا رو که گقتم به نظر من ( با لحن علی دایی!) برای دانش آموزای متوسط هست ولی اگه یکی می خواد خیلی خوب باشه باید همه درسا رو بخونه

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

[QUOTE=MeH RaN;249957]هیچی را حذف نکن
آمار که راحته و گسسته هم همین طور فقط مبحث گراف گسسته سخته که اونم بسگی به خودت داره

QUOTE]

گسسته فقط گراف سخته؟ :troll (7):

تا جایی که من دیدم و شنیدم راحت ترین مبحث گسسته همین گرافه، 

اگه گراف سخته پس نظریه اعداد چی هست؟ البته تا جایی که من شنیدم هااا  :12:

----------


## MeH RaN

[QUOTE=depp;250209]



> هیچی را حذف نکن
> آمار که راحته و گسسته هم همین طور فقط مبحث گراف گسسته سخته که اونم بسگی به خودت داره
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> گسسته فقط گراف سخته؟ :troll (7):
> 
> تا جایی که من دیدم و شنیدم راحت ترین مبحث گسسته همین گرافه، 
> 
> اگه گراف سخته پس نظریه اعداد چی هست؟ البته تا جایی که من شنیدم هااا


تو گسسته اسون ترینش که احتمال هست اما راجب نظریه باز بستگی به خودتون داره خود نظریه اعداد شامل مبنا و همنیشینی و .... هست که همشون که سخت نیست اما گراف آسون هست ولی به سختی میشه سوالاتشو تو کنکور زد همین مال 92 را که من سوالاتشو دیدم بیخیال این فصل شدم

----------

